# Donating pet food



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

In another thread someone mentioned throwing out unused food. If any of you have food that you bought and your pets don't eat, instead of tossing it, donate it. 

Usually everyone donates food to shelters, which is great. But lately with the cost of everything going up except paychecks, people are having to cut back on expenses and many are losing jobs. Food banks are reporting that more and more families are showing up needing food than ever before, many of them are working families that just can't make ends meet anymore. 

Shelters are finding a lot more pets being turned in because when expenses are cut back, the cost of feeding pets is going up, people simply can't afford pet food so they have no choice. 

Most of us here seem like we can be a little fussier about what we feed our pets and can afford more than Old Roy or Kibbles and Bits. But for some people that might be the difference between being able to keep their family pet or bringing it to the shelter. 

Many food banks are also accepting pet food now, so if you have any extra, ask your local food bank if they'll take it. Or if you send for freebies from pet food companies, donate them. I know Purina gives out a lot of free coupons, I get them then donate the free bags of food I get.


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

*pet food banks*

Check in your area to see if there is a pet food bank already, if not, then maybe you can start one!

Save Our Pets Food Bank


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

What a great idea! I could have started Raw sooner if I had thought of that!:redface:


----------



## Yorkie Mom (Aug 25, 2008)

I usually look on Craigslist for people asking for food. You know, people who take in strays or are going through a hardtime but don't want to lose their pet? Anyway, I had this bag of food the breeder had given me when I bought Chloe. I used just enough to switch her over. It is a 30lbs bag, and I had barely used any. So I saw this post on CL form a lady pleaing for help. I shot her an email, and she responded by asking me to call her. So I called saying "Hi this is Amanda I emailed you about the dog food" and she laughed and hung up on me!! What the heck? I was so irriatated! I ended up donating it to the local shelter, but I was still upset by this woman. 
Sorry, back to topic. Donating is a great idea, I don't know why anyone would just throw it away.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow, what a jerk! Yeah, when I switched my dog from Canidae to Nutro Ultra (not the best decision I ever made), I donated the rest of my Canidae to the local SPCA. They didn't seem very excited about it, but it made me feel better than just throwing it away. I suppose if I ever get any free crap food offers, I can always accept them and give the food to charities. Eating terrible food is better than starving to death, after all.


----------



## Yorkie Mom (Aug 25, 2008)

That and the shelter are usually non profit. My husband and I don't make enough to make regular donations, but if we have extra food we always donate it. At least it isn't going to waste. I find that the people who work at the shelters really aren't the happiest people. Although, they don't get paid well and see the worst of people (all the abused pets). But as long as they are being kind to the animals, I could care less how they treat me.


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

Do you guys think we could set something up for around Christmas or Thanksgiving time to make a donation of dog or treats? If we all pitched in and bought a small bag of treats I think we could make a pretty big donation.

Let me know if we have some interested people I will set it up and organize it.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Like for one shelter or the shelters in our area? I'm boycotting the commercialism of Christmas this year by refusing to buy gifts for the people I love (I'll give them all back massages or something that shows I appreciate them instead). Conversely I told them not to buy me anything, in fact, I begged them not to. I'm all for generosity during the holidays and I think peoples' money can be better spent than buying me another sweater or manicure set I'll probably never use. I hate the guilt trip it puts on people like if they don't spend enough or buy just the "perfect" gift then the world will end and no one will appreciate them anymore. Or feigning enthusiasm for something you really didn't want or need. I hate it. I have enough, I'm good. My friends and family are pretty well off too, but my mom is having some financial difficulties this year and the last thing I want is for her to accidentally go overboard on Christmas this year like she's done for years now. 

Sorry for the rant on that. 

Anyway, so I was thinking I might have enough money to donate or could do something to help out the shelters in my area with that money.


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> Like for one shelter or the shelters in our area? I'm boycotting the commercialism of Christmas this year by refusing to buy gifts for the people I love (I'll give them all back massages or something that shows I appreciate them instead). Conversely I told them not to buy me anything, in fact, I begged them not to. I'm all for generosity during the holidays and I think peoples' money can be better spent than buying me another sweater or manicure set I'll probably never use. I hate the guilt trip it puts on people like if they don't spend enough or buy just the "perfect" gift then the world will end and no one will appreciate them anymore. Or feigning enthusiasm for something you really didn't want or need. I hate it. I have enough, I'm good. My friends and family are pretty well off too, but my mom is having some financial difficulties this year and the last thing I want is for her to accidentally go overboard on Christmas this year like she's done for years now.
> 
> Sorry for the rant on that.
> 
> Anyway, so I was thinking I might have enough money to donate or could do something to help out the shelters in my area with that money.


Can I be on your Christmas list? I much rather have a nice massage than a store bought gift!!
I'm not a fan of holiday shopping or gift giving, the closer it gets to the holidays, the worse I get. I really hate the tackiness and all the hoopla that goes along with it. I'll save that rant for next month when the shopping season goes full force and going to the store makes my head want to explode. 

As far as donating food to shelters... our shelter participates in a program with Science Diet so they get free food from SD. They used to only feed Purina and only took donations of Purina so I had to donate food to the shelter in the next county that took whatever they could get. 

I rather try to help the low income people keep their pets at home. I've seen people use their food stamps to buy chicken and cheap cuts of beef for their pets and cook it up because they didn't have money for food. It might actually be cheaper for these people to feed raw diets or homemade food for their pets because they can buy the meat with food stamps.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't know yet if I can contribute. 

But I have to say I love Christmas, I am a Santa collector and just love this holiday, the only one that I decorate for. * okay enough off-topic stuff*


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Our humane society has been overwhelmed this year because we had so many houses in foreclosure that people were taking their animals there since they didn't have a home anymore. I lost two of my chows this spring (bloat and sedative reaction) before I got Rocky so I donated all of their food to the humane society and all of the brands of venison that Chelsy tries and can't eat gets donated. One of the techs at my vets volunteers there so she takes all my food and gives it to them. Sometimes I'll get coupons for free food or treats so I just redeem them at the store and give that stuff to the Humane society, too. Most of the rescue groups have deals with Science Diet for food but I guess the Humane Society doesn't. Our humane society is pitiful, they don't even have air conditioning for the dogs, and it's in an area with McMansions and perfectly groomed subdivisons and golf courses all around. (I live out by the horses and cows!) I figure at least I'm giving them decent food to eat.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Reno's Humane Society just got a new facility and it is gorgeous! Air conditioned, at least a hundred kennels, separated kennel areas so you arent overwhelmed by all the dogs at once, and then a crappy little exercise area that isnt even fully fenced in. Better than nothing though. 

I'll start keeping an eye out for free food offers and needy people.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

domari said:


> Can I be on your Christmas list? I much rather have a nice massage than a store bought gift!!
> I'm not a fan of holiday shopping or gift giving, the closer it gets to the holidays, the worse I get. I really hate the tackiness and all the hoopla that goes along with it. I'll save that rant for next month when the shopping season goes full force and going to the store makes my head want to explode.


See, you get it too! It is so tacky most of the time. I don't mind the togetherness, and the decorations and food and the meaning behind it. It's the commercialism that annoys me. 

Every kid's going to be asking their laid off and foreclosed parents for an iphone or ipod or xbox 360 this Christmas and their parents will feel obligated to get it for them and terrible if they have to choose between that and food. 

I'd rather have a nice back massage than any of that crap. 

Maybe this rant belongs in the misc. section. 

Back to shelters, I should go scour the internet for free food coupons for the shelters. And I should talk to the employees at Pet Supermarket because they each get a free bag of Nutro every month and not all of them use it. The saddest part is I know a lot of these shelter dogs would probably trade a meal for a good long walk and belly rub.


----------



## Yorkie Mom (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't know about your shelters, but the one here you can actually volunteer to walk the dogs. They have their own private dog park, and sections that are fenced well and are 'off leash' areas. I try to do that once a month, maybe you could look into it there?


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

At our local shelters unfortunately they cannot accept food that has been opened as awhile back there were issues with people purposely poisoning food and donating it. So it can only be unopened bags, cans, etc. But they will take bedding, shampoo, etc.


----------



## Yorkie Mom (Aug 25, 2008)

People poisoned the dog food?? That's terrible! What kind of person does that????


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

guess so. I know it wasn't just here it was a big "scandal" a few years ago it was in quite a few places.

People were also poisoning ground beef and steaks and throwing them over into people's yards that had dogs and the dogs were dying on their own property from rat poison.


----------



## Oz'sMommy (Sep 9, 2008)

i'd love to donate food but the shelters around here only want royal canin. i've checked around. which sucks since i have a bag full of cans at home from merrick's thanksgiving dinner (about a dozen cans) and wellness fish & sweet potato (we recently discovered oz is allergic to ocean whitefish).

good food but i can't get rid of it. and since it was ordered online i don't want to go through the hassle of shipping it back. so it's sitting on my counter until i find someone who needs it.


----------



## Yorkie Mom (Aug 25, 2008)

Check CraigsList. People on there always ask for dog food. Just put up a post saying you have it and if someone wants it they can have it.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Man, too bad I probably don't live anywhere near you, my roommate's dogs could definitely benefit from that food. 

I can't believe your shelters are so picky all they want is Royal Canin! And what an odd brand to choose too. They probably have a deal with the company, I'm sure.


----------



## Oz'sMommy (Sep 9, 2008)

well i know dogs have sensitive tummies so i'm guessing one reason they're doing it is to keep some kind of consistency in their diet. but yeah royal canin is a random choice. 

i try to make a donation when i can so at least i know now that i need to go pick up a few bags of that to do it.

i've checked craigslist and the only person asking for food donations is in santa rosa which is about 2 hours north of where i live. i'll try putting an add later this month. oz is going to try a new food in a few weeks and if he doesn't like it then those cans will also go into the big bag.:tongue:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

As in Santa Rosa, CA?

Whereabouts do you live? I'll be in Santa Cruz this Thanksgiving! If you know the weather in that area you'll have to warn me if It'll be cold or not!


----------



## Oz'sMommy (Sep 9, 2008)

i live in san jose which is about i guess 25 - 30 mins over the mountains from santa cruz. 

the weather over here is odd. it can be freezing cold in san jose and really nice in santa cruz. or really nice in san jose and freezing cold in santa cruz. there's always morning and evening fog around that time of year. chances are the day high will only get to about 68 - 70 degrees tops (in santa cruz that is). personally that's a perfect temp to me. i'd bring a little of everything clothingwise. 

if you're here for a week the weather will change from light rain, fog, clear and sunny, cool and breezy, etc. all in those 7 days, lol.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow, remind me never to live in northern CA, I like consistency in my weather, darnit!


----------



## Yorkie Mom (Aug 25, 2008)

Ahh but that's the coast. The coast anywhere is unpredictable. Northern California, like Sacramento and Redding and everywhere in between, is beautiful. My family lives in Elk Grove, which is just south of Sac, and it's amazing there. I went to college at Sac State and absolutely loved it!


----------



## Oz'sMommy (Sep 9, 2008)

yeah i couldn't see myself living anywhere i can't get to an ocean within 30 minutes.

and we have consistent weather in the bay area...it NEVER SNOWS!!! haha!

(btw i like snow...so i'm kinda upset about that part)


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I like Reno because it usually has a pretty mild climate. It rarely gets above 100 in the summer and the winters aren't as bitter cold and snowy like in other places. The wind can get pretty intense at times, though, but it's not too often. I wish I was closer to large bodies of water, but a half hour drive puts me at Tahoe, if only they didn't hate dogs so much there.


----------



## Yorkie Mom (Aug 25, 2008)

My husband is in the Army, so we have lived lots of different places. I'm from Central Cali, and have lived everywhere from NorCal, SoCal, Oregon, Washington state, Texas, Michigan, S. Carolina, ect. I must say my favorite place is Michigan. There's this small town near the thumb and its very 'small town USA' and the weather is perfect. All for seasons, displayed beautiful right out your front door. I live in San Antonio right now, and hate it. The weather is awful, too humid and the people here are sooooo rude (as you can tell by my earlier post about donating the food to that lady) Ugh, I can't wait to leave.


----------



## Oz'sMommy (Sep 9, 2008)

75% of my mom's side of the family lives in texas. they actually all came from san antonio. my mom says the city has gone downhill quite a bit since she grew up there. i'm guessing that's the case with a lot of big cities though as far as people's attitudes can be. i don't like texas. when i was a kid we lived in san diego and then moved to san jose. san jose is tons hotter and i don't like hot weather, lol. right now outside it's about 64 degrees and pretty breezy and clear that's perfect for me!

i'm still looking for someone to give my food away to so i'm going to go ahead and place the ad on craigslist. i'll let you guys know if i get any bites.


----------



## Yorkie Mom (Aug 25, 2008)

SA has definetly gone down hill. I don't watch the news anymore because it's filled with missing persons and murders and drive bys. I live on the North side, which is supposed to be the 'good' side of town, but I am always worried. When people stop caring about each other, things get dangerous. And that is clearly the case here. Hopefully my husband will get PCS'd somewhere else soon. Though I doubt it.

Good luck with the food. Keep us posted.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yorkie Mom, did you ever switch to a different food?


----------



## Yorkie Mom (Aug 25, 2008)

I talked with a vet nutritionist at my vet's office about RC and she said that there were better foods out there, but that RC was still a good kibble. She showed me all the information she had and told me it would be just fine to leave them on it. All of the other brands you guys told me about I would have to order online, and it would end up costing us a lot of money to do that. My husband of course was the deciding factor. He just plain didn't want to change their food. So for now they remain with RC.


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

Oz'sMommy said:


> well i know dogs have sensitive tummies so i'm guessing one reason they're doing it is to keep some kind of consistency in their diet. but yeah royal canin is a random choice.
> 
> i try to make a donation when i can so at least i know now that i need to go pick up a few bags of that to do it.
> 
> i've checked craigslist and the only person asking for food donations is in santa rosa which is about 2 hours north of where i live. i'll try putting an add later this month. oz is going to try a new food in a few weeks and if he doesn't like it then those cans will also go into the big bag.:tongue:


That's why our shelter used to only feed Purina. So the dogs could have the same diet all the time and if they got sick from something they could narrow down the cause faster. Also the majority of people feed Purina around here, so the dogs diet wouldn't have to change after being adopted. 

Now they have a deal with Science Diet and get free food from SD. Maybe it's not the best food on earth, but since it's free the shelter isn't going to turn it down.


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

Yorkie Mom said:


> SA has definetly gone down hill. I don't watch the news anymore because it's filled with missing persons and murders and drive bys. I live on the North side, which is supposed to be the 'good' side of town, but I am always worried. When people stop caring about each other, things get dangerous. And that is clearly the case here. Hopefully my husband will get PCS'd somewhere else soon. Though I doubt it.
> 
> Good luck with the food. Keep us posted.


I went to SA once when my son graduated Air Force basic training. The city didn't impress me at all, and I have no intention of ever going back.


----------



## Yorkie Mom (Aug 25, 2008)

I think SA is disgusting. We are about to move on post,which will help make things better. But I work in Austin, which is about an hour drive from Ft. Sam Houston... But I think it will be worth it not to be in the 'city'


----------

